# Slugs are evil



## OGIGA (Mar 9, 2007)

I just found a small slug outside and decided to give it to my mantis. Well, my mantis grabbed it, but didn't start eating. Instead, a bunch of slime caught onto my mantis' claws. I'm afraid that my mantis may not really be able to use its claws effectively anymore, until it molts out of that skin. Right now, it looks like my mantis is cleaning it's claw(s).

Conclusion: Don't give slugs to mantises.


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2007)

> Conclusion: Don't give slugs to mantises.


Ya think?  I give them to my turtle but thats different. Never even considered giving it to a mantis.


----------

